# When will she start her first season and how will I know?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all. Well pixel is doing really well and the worry about not eating has sorted itself out. She doesn't t eat as much as she should but She s eating more normally.

Anyway, pixel is now coming up to 9 months and I am thinking her first season will be coming soon. I know every dog is different but when could I expect her first season to come? And what are the signs it's coming?

Also my friend has two bitches and she said that you shouldn't t take your bitches out when they are having there season. Is this right? She said she took them out and got shouted at by other dog owners as all the dogs ran to them and started trying to mate with them. But the thought of not taking pixel out for a walk worries me as she would be so hyper if she didn't t go out. 

Also how long does a season last and how often do they have them? I be been advised by the vet to let her have two seasons before getting her spayed. 

Thanks in advance for your replies as they are always very useful.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She could be due for her season anytime. On average they occur between 6 and 12 months, Daisy had hers at 8 months. 

The signs to look out for are swollen nipples and vulva area, lots of licking and maybe behavioural changes such as being a bit more cuddly. Daisy also 'roamed' which meant in the week leading up to her season start she decided to disapear whilst out on walks! She came back but at the time it was totally out of character for her.

The first I knew that her season had started was when I found a spot of blood where she had been laying.

We have an article about seasons on the Owners Club website: Seasons it explains about the cycles and when you need to be extra careful.

With Daisy I walked her away from our main dog walking area and always kept her on a lead. It is safer for your own dog and kinder to the local boys! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello. Yes I agree with Sarah. Luna has hers now, and she's 8 months old so it could be any time. I didn't see any signs of it until I found a spot of blood so it may take you by surprise. But then again it may be very obvious! Luna did go off her food though... They usually have one twice a year. I've not heard of letting them have two seasons before the op - most vets say to let them have one season before having the op (if they are not done before their first season) but go with what your vet suggests. We'll be getting Luna spayed in early March. 

As for walking, most definitely take them out. My mum didn't take her dog out and said it was three weeks of hell. We've taken Luna out as normal on her normal walks but on lead rather than off lead and it's been absolutely fine. Dogs treat her just the same to be honest. Maybe because I live in a village and most dogs have had the op or are bitches. Or maybe it's a myth that male dogs go wild with desire. Either way, Luna would go crazy if she wasn't taken out so I would encourage you to act normal but with precaution.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't think it is a myth  although we weren't fending off the males at the back door or anything!  The hubby took Daisy for a walk across the dog walking field during her season and later that day my friend took her unneutered male acorss the same field. It may have been a coincidence but she actually asked me at school if Daisy had been there as Max had been following a scent the whole time she was there with him and was completely unfocussed on anything else going on! Another time we met up for a walk, thinking Daisy should have finished her season and the poor boy got into a right pickle! We quickly left each others company but she said he took ages to settle down and kept pining. Maybe he just has the hots for Daisy as she definitely is not still in season but he is still 'trying it on' everytime we meet up! 

Hope Luna is doing ok with her season  We have just gone through the phantom pregnancy and now Daisy has decided to go into her adolescence phase, nothing is safe in the house from the chewy monster and recall.....what's that????


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies. Very useful. We are going to start looking out for it and we will try and keep her off the sofa. Anyone know how long it might last and if she only spots occasionally how do you know it ends. 


I am quite worried about the house getting ruined by the blood. Had anyone used those nappy things you can get? Anyone recommend a particular one?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The bleeding should last around 10 days but can last up to 21 days which it did in Daisy's case. It was another two weeks though after that before I could safely let her off. Hers was an abnormal season though so don't worry.

This tells you about each stage of the cycle, how long it lasts and what to expect.

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_seasons.html

We only had to deal with minor spotting and kept a cover on the sofa just incase. On the whole they keep themselves very clean, it was only if Daisy had been lying down for a while and then get up that I noticed spots.

You will be fine, it wasn't as bad or as messy as I thought it would be.....just lasted a long time!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My terrier litter mates had totaly different seasons. Rosie the bigger dog had a 'normal' season spotted for about ten days then went back to normal Daisy the smaller one had a phantom pregnancy which was a blessing in disguise as I got her spayed on the insurance! Hattie will be spayed just before her first season I know some disagree but my vet gives a convincing argument that early spaying is apparently prooven to prevent 70% of mammery cancers in late spayed bitches, also I believe what you haven't had you don't miss! It is a purely personal choice but I have ultimate faith in my vet and will follow his advice.


----------

